

Girl Scout Does Brisk Business Selling Cookies Outside San Francisco Pot Club - rjf90
http://www.nbcbayarea.com/news/local/Girl-Scout-Does-Brisk-Business-Selling-Cookies-Outside-San-Francisco-Pot-Club-246452511.html

======
mrappleasauce
Wonder why Girl Scouts of Northern California were okay with it and Girl
Scouts of Colorado tweeted-- "Consistent with our policy for many years now,
@GSColo doesn’t allow girls to sell cookies outside of any adult-oriented
business..."

------
matryoshka
This girl scout is brilliant! I see bright future in front of her.

